# The time we spend...



## Elessar33 (Apr 26, 2002)

anybody else feeling guilty for spending hours reading and surfing the web about tolkien...!!!???? it's just so dang INTERESTING! i confess I read LOTR for the first time this winter, read it again, and the hobbit twice and now the Silmarillion and even looked at some of the history of ME and am realizing just how many insanely obessed Tolkien fans there are out there all around the world! what can I say? I think we are completely captivated by the brainchild of such a genius!!!!! and the great thing is, his genius didn't invent for us the lightbulb or sliced bread or a cure for cancer...it just invented for us a whole world to discover and to run to when our own world is mundane...
well, it struck me..."oh my God there are people who actually learned to speak elvish." something i might do in my spare time, if i had any!!!!!!
hats off to JRR Tolkien. he spent his life creating something that so greatly enriches ours. I was feeling very uninspired and then I read LOTR and all of a sudden I felt that there must be something grande and heroic out there for me to do. wow! So there, now i have justified the fact that i spent 2 hrs last night taking tolkein quizzes on the internet.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 27, 2002)

What a profound and excellent post, Elessar. Tank you and welcome to the forum! 
We really should credit Tolkien more for what he has created.
It is incredible and disbelieveable how immense a world Tolkien created. I don't think any other fantasy story is as complex and thorough! He created at least two perfectly speakable languages, and many others. He created hundreds of names, places and characters to fit in with the fibre of what was becomeing Middle-Earth. ANd to think he started it off as being a background work for Quenya and Sindarin! ´Speechless work, JJR! *sniff*


----------



## Elessar33 (Apr 28, 2002)

thanks, pontifex! i guess no one else thinks my post is interesting! he he. i suppose i could just type "who's your favorite hobbit" or "i hate orcs" and about 470 people would have something to say!
sheesh.


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 28, 2002)

Elessar...I loved what you had to say...and I agree. Tolkien was brilliant...and it is hard not to be entralled by his world that is so full of depth and detail. I find myself getting lost in it. And coming here only helps in keeping Tolkien's creative world alive within me.

Welcome...and have fun on the forum!


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Apr 29, 2002)

I spend hours thinking , reading , talking , surfing tolkien stuff


----------



## Anarchist (Apr 29, 2002)

I get what you mean Elessar33. It is a strange human behaviour we are watching over here. Yet we keep on spnding time on the web just discussing imaginary things as if they were real. We are strange indeed!


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't think we are strange. We live in a crazy world that is so full of uncertainty and conflict...Tolkien merely provided us a window into a world where we can escape our troubles and let our imaginations run wild.


----------



## Anarchist (Apr 30, 2002)

You are totally correct Elbereth. Of course I meant crazy with the good meaning. Indeed, the world of Tolkien is a place where we can escape for a few time and forget our problems of everyday life. I admit I am a fanatic of epic fantasy, but that doesn't make me crazy with the bad meaning. If someone thinks this about me, well I don't really care. Of course my passion about epic fantasy doesn't affect my everyday life. It helps me to rest my mind and travel in other places, without of course ignoring my everyday problems. And that's the cause of epic fantasy.


----------



## Diabless (May 2, 2002)

I agree with all of you!- though I did nto read everything and in defense of him against a friend who said other fantasy books were better and more profound, please go to this thread I created because I am really interested in seeign what people think

I don't think this illegal

www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4101


----------



## Zale (May 3, 2002)

Elessar, what a debut! Welcome to the forum.

I find I spend far too much time on the'Net, especially looking at Tolkien-related stuff. The problem being, none of the sites 'move' very fast (if at all) as you really cannot add to Tolkien's works. This means you (or I, anyway) have to then search out new sites, and then read them as well. The obvious exception to this is forums; this is the best Tolkien forum I've found (and boy have I looked) - mostly because of the company


----------



## Carantalath (May 13, 2002)

I think its cool that so many people are interested in Tolkien also. I just read LOTR in February or something and then I saw the movie. Now I'm obsessed. It's amazing how many people are interested in this stuff also. Also, I agree that Tolkien was quite the genius. He came up with a whole other world, something that must be hard to do. I really think that he must have been an interesting person.


----------



## Eithne (May 14, 2002)

great post!  it's true, i'm guilty of it too, lol... well, surfing the web is better than dressing up and going to conventions or camping out for theater tickets... right? ne way, i think it's cool that people are so into tolkien too. he was a genius and he should've written more books... *sigh* lol


----------



## Eogthea (May 18, 2002)

Insightful first post, elessar! I first read the hobbit so long ago! (five or six years) and i'm still addicted. of course, it was only this year that i learned there were other people as obsessed with it as i am. so amazing. do you know how many other works have been insired by or include references to the hobbit or lord of the rings? just goes to show how one thing can change so many people. another world to run to when ours goes screwy.


----------



## My_Precious (May 18, 2002)

I know how you feel. When I first read "LoTR" (I finished all three books in 2 days), I felt like crying, it felt so...inspiring. And after that I got sorta depressed because our world is so different...


----------



## LoreMaster (May 25, 2002)

I'll also chip in and say that LOTR has been a sort of mental refuge for me. The world is a crazy place, especially with the war on terrorism, and LOTR is a great refreshment. Most of my friends don't seem to understand why I've become such a gung-ho Tolkien fan. Maybe they'll learn some day.


----------

